# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Тонер Toshiba E-Studio

## Gitarist

Использую в копире тонер T-1640E - оригинальные тубы с тонером на 24 000 стр.
после отпечатки с новой тубой 24 000 стр, копир сообщает что тонер кончился. соответственно, тубу меняю на новую. 
но вот заметил что в оконченной тубе остается реально еще грамм 200-300 тонера.
выкидывать жалко:(
Вотпрос такой, можно ли этот остаток тонера использовать для заправки других принтеров (HP, samsung ну или еще что...) или нельзя?

----------


## Grant

в НР врядли, в самсунг скорее всего тоже... можно попытаться весь оставшийся тонер ссыпать в такую же тубу, но тогда вопрос герметичности остро может встать

----------


## Gitarist

Была такая мысля. Но, к сожалению прийдется прошивать чип, а чем пока не извесно :(

----------

